# Augvape Intake Dual RTA



## Wimmas (13/9/19)

I have been using the single coil pretty much exclusively since it's launch due to the amazing flavor I get from it, the restricted DL draw and it's leak proof. If the dual coil is anything like it, it is going to be a winner! 

If there are any vendors where I can pre-order, please let me know. I want to be first in line for this!

https://www.augvape.com/product/intake-dual-coil-rta/

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## CTRiaan (9/10/19)

Have you found one yet?

Sir Vape has them.

BTW, I see it has top to side airflow and not top to bottom like the single.


----------



## klipdrifter (9/10/19)

CTRiaan said:


> Have you found one yet?
> 
> Sir Vape has them.
> 
> BTW, I see it has top to side airflow and not top to bottom like the single.


Is the top to bottom airflow not what makes the single coil such a winner? Why on earth would they decide to go a different route with the dual coil? Maybe a space issue on the build deck?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wimmas (9/10/19)

I thought the same. Watched a few reviews on it and some reckon it still hits the coil from the bottom, but obviously side as well.

I guess I'll have to buy one and see for myself.

Did not order yet as I do not want to pay for shipping. Will wait until the local vendors around me has stock. 

Still think it will be a good tank due to the design, airflow guidance and semi restricted draw.... All of this the kak Zeus lacks  

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CTRiaan (9/10/19)

The reviews look good, but I can't help thinking it's a totally different design.


----------



## Wimmas (9/10/19)

What gives me hope is the airflow guidance... The ariflow is restricted and guided to hit the coil bottom/side, where as a lot of top airflow tanks are open air from top to bottom. Thus, the excessive amount of airflow is usually at the expense of flavour, where as with this tank it is concentrated.

This will probably not be the nr 1 flavour tank in the world, but I feel optimistic that it would beat many of its rivals and be one of the must have tanks for flavour chasers.

The JKM had a similiar design, with just too much airflow imo. I owned one, but the airflow made me get rid of it. The Intake single is what I have sweared by since launch, hence I have to give the dual a fair chance even though I am not a dual fan for obvious reasons. 

Sent from my MAR-LX1M using Tapatalk


----------



## CTRiaan (9/10/19)

Yeah, I think I'm also going to give it a try.


----------



## klipdrifter (9/10/19)

Now that I see the build deck... it reminds me of the Geekvape Blitzen RTA. I still have one and love it! This might not be a bad choice if you like dual coil.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

